
Ask HN: Links changed, SEO help - samayshamdasani
Hey all,<p>I have a small site where I teach people to code by building projects (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;enlight.ml)<p>Recently, the links for each page changed as I redesigned the site form the ground up. However, Google still isn&#x27;t re-indexing the pages with the new links. In fact, google indexed the pages with new content - but ignores the new link for the old content. It still has the old links appearing in search results.<p>How can this be fixed? I tried submitting a sitemap and submitting the new links several times in the Search Console.<p>Is there a way to do redirects on sites hosted GitHub Pages?<p>Lastly, I need some SEO help. Aside from providing good content, how do page rankings work? My goal is for anyone to be able to find a project that they would be interested in easily if I was on the frontpage of that search.<p>Appreciate all your help :)
======
jordhy
Update your .htaccess file to redirect to the new links.

1\. Refer to this guide:
[https://mediatemple.net/community/products/grid/204643080/ho...](https://mediatemple.net/community/products/grid/204643080/how-
do-i-redirect-my-site-using-a-htaccess-file)

2\. Alternatively, you can use this generator:
[http://www.htaccessredirect.net/](http://www.htaccessredirect.net/)

